# W: SM, DA, others H: Paypal



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello all! Looking to expand my army as always.

Currently looking to stock up on almost everything... So if you have weapons/minis/tanks etc for space marines or dark angels, or other branches of space marines send me a PM on what you are looking to get for them 

I also have a traditonal Land Raider w/ Las Cannon sponsors pained in the Grey Knights theme that I will trade for other space marine items!

Ah also, I don't care if they are painted, built, or on sprues.

I am also looking for customized bases for a decent price, perfer in large quantities!


Hope to hear from you.

- DA-Knight


----------

